# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  τεχνικο θεμα  πελλετ

## γιωρυος

ξερει καποιος μπορει να γινει αντικαταση καυστηρα πετραιλεου
με καυστηρα πελλετ ???

----------


## dalai

ναι μπορει σχεδον χωρις καθολου αλλαγες στο κυκλωμα ,αλλα με αλλαγες στο τροπο ζωης. Δηλ ο υδραυλικος που θα το συνδεσει δεν θα κανει και πολλλα.Αλλα εσυ θα πρεπει να φορτονεις το μηχανημα με πελλετ και να το καθαριζεις  το λιγοτερο μερα παρα μερα.
Υ.Γ. το πελλετ το 2008 ειχε 180€/τονο. Φετος εχει 240€/τονο. Επειδη ειναι επεξεργασμενο προιον θεωρω οτι η τιμη του ειναι λιγο "χρηματιστηριακη". Θα σου προτεινα να δεις το λεβητα με ξυλο ή αντλια θερμοτητας

----------


## katmadas

> ναι μπορει σχεδον χωρις καθολου αλλαγες στο κυκλωμα



Σιγουρα ναι απλα πρεπει να γινουν αλλαγες χωροταξικα καθως θα χρειαστεις διπλασιο σχεδον χωρο για αποθηκευση





> αλλα με αλλαγες στο τροπο ζωης



Συμφωνω απολυτα μιλαμε για μια πιο καθαρη και οικολογικη ζωη χωρις πετρελαιο.





> Αλλα εσυ θα πρεπει να φορτονεις το μηχανημα με πελλετ και να το καθαριζεις  το λιγοτερο μερα παρα μερα.



Δεν ισχυει καθως η αυτονομια του ειναι μεγαλη αναλογα με το μοντελο και επισης υπαρχουν ετοιμα και πατενταριστα συσρηματα τροφοδοσιας με σιλο και αλλα με βανες!Οσο για το θεμα της καθαριοτητας δεν νομιζω να τιθετε θεμα.Πριν την αλλαγη την δικια μας δεν μπορουσες να μπεις στο λεβητοστασιο απο την βρωμα πλεον μπορεις μεχρι και κρεβατι να στρωσεις στο λεβητοστασιο.Οι σταχτες που θα χρειαστει να πετας θα ειναι μια φορα την εβδομαδα περιπου.





> Επειδη ειναι επεξεργασμενο προιον θεωρω οτι η τιμη του ειναι λιγο "χρηματιστηριακη"



Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο,Εχω την εντυπωση οτι αποο το 2008 μεχρι σημερα ολα τα μεσα που περνεις ενεργεια εχουν ανεβει αισθητα οι τιμες τους!Στις σερρες πχ που εχουμε στο πατρικο τηλεθερμανση παλι ανεβηκε.





> Θα σου προτεινα να δεις το λεβητα με ξυλο ή αντλια θερμοτητας



Αν πρεπει να αλλαξει τροπο ζωης με το πελετ δηλαδη με τον ξυλο τι πρεπει να κανει?Ωραια ιδεα το ξυλο αλλα αρκετη γυμναστικη φανταζομαι.Οσο για αντλια θερμανσης δεν ξερω τι ειναι εκτος και αν εννοεις τηλεθερμανση που ειναι ωραια περιπτωση αλλα καταργητε λιγο το θεμα τις ελευθεριας στην διαχειρηση της ενεργειας που θελεις.

Γενικα φιλε νομιζω οτι ειναι μια απο τις καλυτερες επενδισεις αυτη την στιγμη καθως η αποσβεση δεν θα αργισει καθολου.

----------


## taxideytis

άλλο ο καυστήρας άλλο ο λέβητας...τι θέλεις να αλλάξεις; 
Γιατί μπορείς να αλλάξεις μόνο καυστήρα με το ίδιο λέβητα...

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.adtherm.gr/38ABA66A.el.aspx

px..τυχαία ...

----------


## Hulk

Γεια σε ολους!!! μιας και ανοιξαμε τετοιο θεμα μηπως ξερει κανεις ποσο πανε και οι τιμες; δηλαδη στον καυστηρα μονο του ή και με το λεβητα μαζι;
Τα πελλετ ειναι σε μεγαλους σακους; ή πχ σε μικρους σακους των 20-30 κιλων;
Συγνωμη αν εγινα κουραστικος, αλλα οι εποχες ειναι τετοιες τωρα που πρεπει να ψαχνουμε πολυ το πως να γλυτωσουμε λιγα χρηματα απο παντου!

----------


## taxideytis

το πελλετ έιναι χύμα , σε σάκκο ενός τόνου και σε τσουβαλάκια των 15 κιλών. Τρέχουσα τιμή σήμερα 250€ ο τόννος. Αν σου τα φέρουνε λόγω μη ανοίγματος του επαγγέλματος των μεταφορών έχεις +70 € η παλλέτα...οπότε τα πάιρνεις εσύ...
χύμα πρέπει νάχεις χώρο...ας πούμε όμως οτι όλοι έχουμ χώρο 2-3 τόννων δεξαμενής πετρελαίου...οπότε έχεις χώρο και για πελλετ...¨τωρα για την τεχνολογία των πελλετ υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι καυσης...και βαριέμαι τω΄ρα να γράφω...χτυπάς πελλετ στο google και αρχίζεις το διάβασμα...και φυσικά τώρα που απελευθερώθηκε αθήνα θεσσαλονίκη πάρε σβάρνα τα καταστήματα.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Hulk

Ευχαριστω  πολυ φιλε Κωνσταντινε!

----------


## γιωρυος

http://www.pellet-boilers.blogspot.com/

_

τιμες για *διαφορουσ λεβιτες και καυστηρες_

----------


## γιωρυος

DSC0000018.jpg*καμια 200 κιλα το μηνα μπρικετα καιω δικης μ παραγωγησ
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * θα φτιαχουμε και πελλετ τσαμπα και αυτο
DSC0000020.jpg

----------


## taxideytis

πως το φτιάχνεις αυτό γιώργο;
διακρίνω εφήμερίδες και χαρτί μέσα;

----------


## γιωρυος

δοχειο 20 λιτρον= πριονιδη ψιλο απο κορδελα η τριβειο και ροκανιδη απο ξεχοντριστηρα
δοχειο10 λιτρον= χαρτι εγω βαζω απο αλουμινια ευροπα τυλιγουν τισ βεργεσ απο αυτο και ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινει χυλοσ και τσαμπα 
δυο μερεσ τα αφηνουμε να μουλιασουν ξεχωριστα το χαρτι, βαζουμε το ανακατευτηρη για την κολα πλακιδιων και κανουμε χυλο το χαρτι
τοτεθα με θυμηθησ γιατι αυτο το χαρτι . μετα ριχνουμε το χαρτι στον καδο με το πριονιδη. ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΕΣΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΡΙΚΕΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΤΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ . * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΙΓΜΑ
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΠΑΤΑΛΗ ΝΕΡΟΥ......
ειμαι ξυλουργος *ωρε κωστακη και ειναι τσαμπα τα πριονιδια
το χαρτι λειτουργη σαν κολα

----------


## taxideytis

σε τί πρέσσα;...μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό μόνο με χαρτί; αντε και λοιπα υπολείμματα ξύλου;...

----------


## γιωρυος

το πρεσσαρω με 2 τον αυτοκινητου σε καλουπακι.
αυριο πυ θα παω μαγαζι θα σου βγαλω φωτο γινετε και με χαρτι αν σου ερχετε τσαμπα καντο

----------


## dalai

> Σιγουρα ναι απλα πρεπει να γινουν αλλαγες χωροταξικα καθως θα χρειαστεις διπλασιο σχεδον χωρο για αποθηκευση
> 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνω απολυτα μιλαμε για μια πιο καθαρη και οικολογικη ζωη χωρις πετρελαιο.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ισχυει καθως η αυτονομια του ειναι μεγαλη αναλογα με το μοντελο και επισης υπαρχουν ετοιμα και πατενταριστα συσρηματα τροφοδοσιας με σιλο και αλλα με βανες!Οσο για το θεμα της καθαριοτητας δεν νομιζω να τιθετε θεμα.Πριν την αλλαγη την δικια μας δεν μπορουσες να μπεις στο λεβητοστασιο απο την βρωμα πλεον μπορεις μεχρι και κρεβατι να στρωσεις στο λεβητοστασιο.Οι σταχτες που θα χρειαστει να πετας θα ειναι μια φορα την εβδομαδα περιπου.
> ...



Οτι και να κανεις σε σχεση με το πετρελαιο, θα εχεις συντομα αποσβεση.
Οπως λες και εσυ,οτι ειναι και το ξυλο ειναι το πελλετ.Γιατι με το πελλετ δεν θα κουβαλας σακια? Απλως με το ξυλο εχεις πιο χαμηλες και σταθερες τιμες.
Οταν λεω αντλια θερμοτητας εννοω  κλιματιστικα αερα/αερα ή αερα/νερου. Εχεις *ιση οικονομια* με το πελλετ αλλα χωρις κουβαλημα καθαρισματα κλπ.Δυστηχως κοστισει 2με 3 φορες παραπανω (6000)
Οσους ιδιωκτιτες  πελλετ εχω ρωτησει μου λενε οτι θελει καθε 2 μερες καθαρισμα
Θα συμφωνισω στο θεμα των buffer (δοχειο αδρανειας) που σε λεβητες ξυλου και τζακια ,μπορουν πραγματικα να κανουν θαυματα σε ποιοτητα ζωης και οικονομια.Σε πελλετ ομως αν και βοηθουν στην ποιοτητα ζωης ,δεν προσφερουν πολλα σε οικονομια,αφου το πελλετ μπορει να σβησει αμεσως μολις σταματησει η ζητηση.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Οτι και να κανεις σε σχεση με το πετρελαιο, θα εχεις συντομα αποσβεση.
> Οπως λες και εσυ,οτι ειναι και το ξυλο ειναι το πελλετ.Γιατι με το πελλετ δεν θα κουβαλας σακια? Απλως με το ξυλο εχεις πιο χαμηλες και σταθερες τιμες.
> Οταν λεω αντλια θερμοτητας εννοω  κλιματιστικα αερα/αερα ή αερα/νερου. Εχεις *ιση οικονομια* με το πελλετ αλλα χωρις κουβαλημα καθαρισματα κλπ.Δυστηχως κοστισει 2με 3 φορες παραπανω (6000)
> Οσους ιδιωκτιτες  πελλετ εχω ρωτησει μου λενε οτι θελει καθε 2 μερες καθαρισμα
> Θα συμφωνισω στο θεμα των buffer (δοχειο αδρανειας) που σε λεβητες ξυλου και τζακια ,μπορουν πραγματικα να κανουν θαυματα σε ποιοτητα ζωης και οικονομια.Σε πελλετ ομως αν και βοηθουν στην ποιοτητα ζωης ,δεν προσφερουν πολλα σε οικονομια,αφου το πελλετ μπορει να σβησει αμεσως μολις σταματησει η ζητηση.



Η απόδοση συστήματος pellet είναι τουλάχιστον διπλάσια με αυτήν του ξυλολέβητα. Οπότε είμαστε στα ίδια, δεδομένου οτι το pellet έχει διπλάσια τιμή από το ξύλο. Δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε δοχεία αδρανείας, ούτε τίποτε Το καθάρισμα δεν το γλυτώνεις, αλλά στην περίπτωση του pellet είναι αστεία υπόθεση, ούτε 5 λεπτά. Επίσης δεδομένου οτι το σύστημα pellet είναι αυτοματοποιημένο (άναμα-σβήσιμο κτλ) σαν αυτού του πετρελαίου, προτιμώ pellet. Ενας αλλος λόγος είναι οτι μπορώ να το παράγω μόνος μου, από αγριαγκινάρα και με μία πελλετομηχανή των 1500 ευρώ, φτάχνω πελλέτα. Φυσικά πρέπει να έχεις την δυνατότητα καλλιέργειας αγριαγκινάρας. Για τον αργοτικό πληθυσμό είναι αστεία υπόθεση. Ηδη φίλος από 5 στρέμματα που έβαλε δοκιμαστικά, έφτιαξε 12 τόνους πελλέτα, για δική του χρήση (αντιστοιχεί με 5+ τόνους πετρέλαιο). Οσο για το κουβάλημα και το χαμαλίκι, οι περισσότεροι από εμάς έχουμε τζάκι στο σαλόνι μας και ποτέ δεν παραπονεθήκαμε για το χαμαλίκι, πόσο μάλλον για την βρώμα στο σαλόνι μας. Αλλά βλέπεις το τζάκι είναι σικ!
Φιλικά Πέτρος

----------


## katmadas

Συμφωνω με τον Πετρο...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

...επίσης, για να απαντήσω στο αρχικό ερώτημα, μπορεί να μπει καυστήρας πελλετ σε υπάρχοντα λέβητα πετρελαίου, αλλά θα πρέπει ο καυστήρας να είναι κατασκευασμένος για αυτήν την δουλειά, χωρίς να χρειαστεί μετατροπή η πόρτα του λέβητα. (πχ λαιμός μπούκας Φ90 κτλ). Επίσης ο θάλαμος καύσης του λέβητα να είναι επαρκής. Απλώς εδώ η πόρτα του λέβητα δεν είναι κατασκευασμένη για να ανοίγει εύκολα όπως σε έναν λέβητα πελλετ η ξυλολέβητα. Ισως να χρειαστεί μια μετατροπή στους μεντεσέδες, για να γίνεται εύκολα το άνοιγμά της κάθε φορά.

μπορούν να μπουν αυτοί:
http://www.thermostahl.gr/product_de...LTECH&extLang=

και 
http://www.pyrpel.gr/pyrpel.htm (πάρε τηλέφωνο, θα σου πουν)

----------


## spyropap

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Πέτρο - ότι είναι *βρώμα* αυτή η δουλειά..

Εάν έχεις σύστημα αυτόματου καθαρισμού του καυστήρα και απομάκρυνσης της στάχτης τότε μπορείς 
να τα λειτουργείς όπως και την πελλετομηχανή που τα φτιάχνει.
Για τις άλλες μηχανές που οργώνουν και ποτίζουν τα φυτά ας μην αναφέρω τίποτε.
Όλες αυτές οι μηχανές που χρησιμοποιούνται έχουν κόστος, φθορές, έξοδα και απώλειες.

Ακόμα μπορείς να καις ότι σκουπίδια φανταστείς και μετά να εισπνέεις τα αιωρούμενα σωματίδια 
για να παίρνουν και οι πνεύμονες βρώμα.

*http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=203816


*

----------


## -nikos-

> δοχειο 20 λιτρον= πριονιδη ψιλο απο κορδελα η τριβειο και ροκανιδη απο ξεχοντριστηρα
> δοχειο10 λιτρον= χαρτι εγω βαζω απο αλουμινια ευροπα τυλιγουν τισ βεργεσ απο αυτο και ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινει χυλοσ και τσαμπα 
> δυο μερεσ τα αφηνουμε να μουλιασουν ξεχωριστα το χαρτι, βαζουμε το ανακατευτηρη για την κολα πλακιδιων και κανουμε χυλο το χαρτι
> τοτεθα με θυμηθησ γιατι αυτο το χαρτι . μετα ριχνουμε το χαρτι στον καδο με το πριονιδη. ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΕΣΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΡΙΚΕΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΤΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ . * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΙΓΜΑ
> ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΠΑΤΑΛΗ ΝΕΡΟΥ......
> ειμαι ξυλουργος *ωρε κωστακη και ειναι τσαμπα τα πριονιδια
> το χαρτι λειτουργη σαν κολα



πολυ καλο σε παραδεχομαι,
οσο καιρο ημουν μαραγκος δεν το ειχα κανει γιατι δεν ηξερα πως
να τα κολισω μεταξι τους τα ροκανιδια 
αυτο με το χαρτι ειναι τελειο !!!!
αλλα εχω μια ερωτιση 
πως και ποση ωρα κανει να στεγνωσει το ''τουβλο'' μεσα στο καλουπι ??

----------


## taxideytis

αδειάζω τον λέβητα-καυστήρα pellet 70.000 θερμίδων σε 3 λεπτά. Ανοίγω βγάζω συρτάρι, αδειάζω σε μεταλικό κουβά...ένας με ενάμισις κουβάς την εβδομάδα...σιγά την εργασία...όταν πετάω τα σκουπίδια στον κάδο αδειάζω και τον κουβά...

15 κιλά πελλετ με καλή καυση βγάζουν κάτω απο μισό κιλό στάχτη...

----------

spyropap (15-11-11)

----------


## colt3003

> σε τί πρέσσα;...μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό μόνο με χαρτί; αντε και λοιπα υπολείμματα ξύλου;...



καλησπέρα
ψάχνοντας το youtube βρίσκεις αρκετές κατασκευές προσωπικά ξεχώρισα 1 ως την ευκολότερη αλλά και αρτιότερη ως κατασκευή. Δες εδώ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs0D_...ure=plpp_video

σε άλλα βίντεο λένε πως το τουβλό στεγνώνει σε 3 - 4 μέρες. Απο την άλλη εγώ πιστεύω πως αυτό είναι ''καλοκαιρινή'' εργασία.

----------


## γιωρυος

DSC0000022.jpgDSC0000023.jpgDSC0000024.jpgDSC0000027.jpgDSC0000028.jpgμονο καυστηρα καυστηρα  θελω να αλαξω κωστα και σκευτομαι τωρα στην αρχη ουτε κοχλιεσ ουτε τπτ με φυσικη ροηηηηηηη


τον λεβιτα τον δουλευω τωρα  μονο με ξυλα χωρισ καθολου disel

----------


## γιωρυος

> καλησπέρα
> ψάχνοντας το youtube βρίσκεις αρκετές κατασκευές προσωπικά ξεχώρισα 1 ως την ευκολότερη αλλά και αρτιότερη ως κατασκευή. Δες εδώ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs0D_...ure=plpp_video
> 
> σε άλλα βίντεο λένε πως το τουβλό στεγνώνει σε 3 - 4 μέρες. Απο την άλλη εγώ πιστεύω πως αυτό είναι ''καλοκαιρινή'' εργασία.





2-3 μερες σε αερα ειναι οκ

----------


## taxideytis

οκ καλό...ξεκινάω το φτιάξιμο...ευχαριστώ..

----------


## -nikos-

> οκ καλό...ξεκινάω το φτιάξιμο...ευχαριστώ..



και απο πρωτη υλη ??

----------


## taxideytis

το καθημερινό πεταμένο χαρτί...αλληλογραφία, εφημεριδες, χαρτοκιβώτια κλπ κλπ...

----------


## γιωρυος

για πεστε μου κατι απλο και ευκολο σαν κλαπετο να ανοιγοκλεινει για μερικα δευτερα??? *οεο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλημέρα παιδάκια .... μια καλή μαγκιά θα ήταν να φτιάξουμε εμείς την σόμπα πελλετ (όχι καυστήρα ή λέβητα)  ... αλλά σόμπα εσωτερικού χώρου.
Βέβαια θα μου πείτε δύσκολο (λόγο και τα ηλεκτρονικά του) ...Άλλο θέμα αυτό.
Προσπάθησα να περιεργαστώ από κοντά τέτοιες σόμπες ... για να δω πως είναι φτιαγμένες ... ως προς το (μηχανικό μέρος τους) και μου φαίνεται αστείο!
Και αν σκεφτείς ότι έχουν και λιγότερα μαραφέτια από ένα κοινό πλυντήριο (κατασκευαστικά) τα θεωρώ κοροιδίστικα ΑΚΡΙΒΑ.

1)Τα πιο δύσκολα ίσως που παρατήρησα ήταν το σύστημα ανάφλεξης (εδώ συμβιβάζομαι να το κάνω το προσάναμμα μόνος με οινόπνευμα και βαμβακάκι) και οικονομία στο ρεύμα

2) Το ελεγχόμενο "σπρώξιμο" ποσότητας πέλετ που χρειάζεται ανάλογα τις ανάγκες μας και ρύθμιση της θέρμανσης. (εδώ χρειάζεται λίγη βοήθεια)

3) Το φουρφούρι που ενισχύει τον αέρα για την καύση ( θα προτιμούσα να βρεθεί τρόπος "φυσικός" χωρίς φουρφούρι .. για ακόμη περισσότερη οικονομία στο ρεύμα ... καθώς 150 W φουρφούρι επί τόσες ώρες λειτουργία δεν είναι και τόσο καλό.

Λοιπόν ένας ένας πλακώστε ιδέες για μια ..... ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ που θα βγάλει μάτια!!!

Καααιιιι    γρήγοοοραααα  γιατί μππρρρ κρυώνωωωω!!!

----------


## γιωρυος

> το καθημερινό πεταμένο χαρτί...αλληλογραφία, εφημεριδες, χαρτοκιβώτια κλπ κλπ...



ελα να σου δωσω πριονιδια οσ θες  χεχεχεχεχεχ

----------


## γιωρυος

> Καλημέρα παιδάκια .... μια καλή μαγκιά θα ήταν να φτιάξουμε εμείς την σόμπα πελλετ (όχι καυστήρα ή λέβητα)  ... αλλά σόμπα εσωτερικού χώρου.Βέβαια θα μου πείτε δύσκολο (λόγο και τα ηλεκτρονικά του) ...Άλλο θέμα αυτό.Προσπάθησα να περιεργαστώ από κοντά τέτοιες σόμπες ... για να δω πως είναι φτιαγμένες ... ως προς το (μηχανικό μέρος τους) και μου φαίνεται αστείο!Και αν σκεφτείς ότι έχουν και λιγότερα μαραφέτια από ένα κοινό πλυντήριο (κατασκευαστικά) τα θεωρώ κοροιδίστικα ΑΚΡΙΒΑ.1)Τα πιο δύσκολα ίσως που παρατήρησα ήταν το σύστημα ανάφλεξης (εδώ συμβιβάζομαι να το κάνω το προσάναμμα μόνος με οινόπνευμα και βαμβακάκι) και οικονομία στο ρεύμα2) Το ελεγχόμενο "σπρώξιμο" ποσότητας πέλετ που χρειάζεται ανάλογα τις ανάγκες μας και ρύθμιση της θέρμανσης. (εδώ χρειάζεται λίγη βοήθεια)3) Το φουρφούρι που ενισχύει τον αέρα για την καύση ( θα προτιμούσα να βρεθεί τρόπος "φυσικός" χωρίς φουρφούρι .. για ακόμη περισσότερη οικονομία στο ρεύμα ... καθώς 150 W φουρφούρι επί τόσες ώρες λειτουργία δεν είναι και τόσο καλό.Λοιπόν ένας ένας πλακώστε ιδέες για μια ..... ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ που θα βγάλει μάτια!!!Καααιιιι    γρήγοοοραααα  γιατί μππρρρ κρυώνωωωω!!!



1= νο προμπλεμ2 = αυτο θελω χελπ3= θα βαλω τον βοηθο μ πακιστανο να φυσα

----------


## katmadas

> Καλημέρα παιδάκια .... μια καλή μαγκιά θα ήταν να φτιάξουμε εμείς την σόμπα πελλετ (όχι καυστήρα ή λέβητα)  ... αλλά σόμπα εσωτερικού χώρου.
> Βέβαια θα μου πείτε δύσκολο (λόγο και τα ηλεκτρονικά του) ...Άλλο θέμα αυτό.
> Προσπάθησα να περιεργαστώ από κοντά τέτοιες σόμπες ... για να δω πως είναι φτιαγμένες ... ως προς το (μηχανικό μέρος τους) και μου φαίνεται αστείο!
> Και αν σκεφτείς ότι έχουν και λιγότερα μαραφέτια από ένα κοινό πλυντήριο (κατασκευαστικά) τα θεωρώ κοροιδίστικα ΑΚΡΙΒΑ.
> 
> 1)Τα πιο δύσκολα ίσως που παρατήρησα ήταν το σύστημα ανάφλεξης (εδώ συμβιβάζομαι να το κάνω το προσάναμμα μόνος με οινόπνευμα και βαμβακάκι) και οικονομία στο ρεύμα
> 
> 2) Το ελεγχόμενο "σπρώξιμο" ποσότητας πέλετ που χρειάζεται ανάλογα τις ανάγκες μας και ρύθμιση της θέρμανσης. (εδώ χρειάζεται λίγη βοήθεια)
> 
> ...



Ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα του μπορεις να τα αντικαταστισεις με ενα plc LOGO που ειναι πανφθηνο και κανει την δουλεια μια χαρα!
Εχω σομπα τετοια και την εκανα βιδες για να δω την λειτουργεια της.
Με φυσικη ροη αερα για το οξυγονο νομιζω οτι μπορεις να γλιτωσεις τα 100 βατ αλλα θα χασεις απο την θερμικη αποδοση των πελλετ.Ασε που θα γεμιζει μαυριλα η σομπα!
Υπαρχουν τρια βεντιρατερ.Το ενα για εισαγωγη αερα,το αλλο για εξαγωγη καυσαεριων και το τελευταιο για την εξαναγκασμενη διοχετευση θερμου αερα στον χωρο.
Αν εχεις τις σωστες πρωτες υλες και εργαλεια οντως δεν ειναι δυσκολο να κανεις μια.
Επισης μπορεις να αγορασεις αποτι ακουσα απο βουλγαρια μερια μονο την σομπα χωρις τους αυτοματισμους γυρω στα 400 ευρω αλλα δεν το εψαξα και πολυ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αμάν Φάνη ?   3 φουρφούρια? (όπως μας περιγράφεις) Χ 100W περίπου το έκαστο φουρφούρι? = 300 W? (όσο να λειτουργούν 2 ψυγεία οικιακά) ... Εδώ με στεναχώρεσες ... ε τότε δεν είναι ξυλόσομπα αλλά ηλεκτρική θερμάστρα !
Και αυτοί που τα πουλάνε μας μιλάνε μόνο για την κατανάλωση ανά ώρα 0,5 Κιλ έως 1.5 κιλ ανά ώρα πέλετ.
Και δεν συνυπολογίζουν τις Kwh σε ρεύμα (από τα φουρφούρια) . μέσα στο συνολικό κόστος. Δεδομένου  ότι την μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση συγκριτικά σε κάθε λογαριασμό ρεύματος την κάνουν τα ψυγεία . Και δεδομένου συγκριτικά με την σόμπα όπου είναι σαν να δουλεύουν επιπλέον άλλα 2 ψυγεία ... ε τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## katmadas

> Αμάν Φάνη ?   3 φουρφούρια? (όπως μας περιγράφεις) Χ 100W περίπου το έκαστο φουρφούρι? = 300 W? (όσο να λειτουργούν 2 ψυγεία οικιακά) ... Εδώ με στεναχώρεσες ... ε τότε δεν είναι ξυλόσομπα αλλά ηλεκτρική θερμάστρα !
> Και αυτοί που τα πουλάνε μας μιλάνε μόνο για την κατανάλωση ανά ώρα 0,5 Κιλ έως 1.5 κιλ ανά ώρα πέλετ.
> Και δεν συνυπολογίζουν τις Kwh σε ρεύμα (από τα φουρφούρια) . μέσα στο συνολικό κόστος. Δεδομένου  ότι την μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση συγκριτικά σε κάθε λογαριασμό ρεύματος την κάνουν τα ψυγεία . Και δεδομένου συγκριτικά με την σόμπα όπου είναι σαν να δουλεύουν επιπλέον άλλα 2 ψυγεία ... ε τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά.



Συγνωμη για το λαθος καθως ξεχασα πως το φουρφουρι για το οξυγονο και για τα καυσαερια ειναι κοινο.
Μπερδευτικα με την τριτη καταναλωση που ειχα στο μυαλο μου που ειναι το μοτερ για την τροφοδοτηση των πελετ.
Παντως Δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι γιατι στο μαξιμουμ της λειτουργειας της και μονο η σομπα καταναλωνει γυρο στα 350 βατ.Σε απλη λειτουργεια καπου στα 200.
Επισης σκεψου οτι λειτουργει για λιγες ωρες μονο την ημερα και οχι συνεχεια οπως τα ψυγεια.Η ζεστη που βγαζει ειναι αρκετη!

----------


## -nikos-

εγω εχω μια απορια σχετικα με αυτη τη σομπα
χωρις ρευμα δουλευει η ''καπνιζει-σβυνει'' ??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εγω εχω μια απορια σχετικα με αυτη τη σομπα
> χωρις ρευμα δουλευει η ''καπνιζει-σβυνει'' ??



 Εγώ πάντως πήρα μια χούφτα πελετ και την έβαλα σε ένα μεταλλικό σταχτοδοχείο , την άναψα με οινόπνευμα για προσάναμμα και όντως βγάζει πυκνό άσπρο καπνό , 
Μετά πήρα ένα φυσητιράκι χειρός και φυσούσα σταθερά πάνω στα πελετ, και είδα ότι σταμάτησε η κάπνα εντελώς και ταυτόχρονα ενισχύθηκε η καύση . Άρα είναι απαραίτητο το φουρφούρι. και εκτός αυτού εκτός την καλύτερη καύση βοηθάει στο "διώξιμο " της στάχτης από το σημείο καύσης όπου αυτή η στάχτη πέφτει τελικά σε άλλο δοχείο που βρίσκεται πιο κάτω από το σημείο καύσης. Μέχρι εδώ απλά και σχετικά εύκολο . Τα δύσκολα είναι στο ελεγχόμενο σύστημα επανατροφοδοσίας του πέλετ . Που εκεί πιστεύω είναι το "κλειδί" και το μυστικό ολοκλήρωσης μιας τέτοιας σόμπας.

----------


## -nikos-

τετειους κοχλιες βρισκεις ευκολα 
αν θες να ρωτισω ενα φιλο μου τορναδορο απο που τις αγωραζει 
αλλα οι δησκολειες ειναι αλλου 
στις σχαρες [μαντεμι] στα πορτακια και σε αλλα κατασκευαστικα θεματα 
που οπως και να το κανουμε θελουν εργαλεια,,
εγω θα προτινα μια κατασκευη πιο απλη με ξυλα και ενα κλαπε που να οδυγει 
τον αερα απο το ''φουρφουρι'' σε διαδρομο τυπου σομπας πελετ και αν θελουμε να σταματισουμε 
το μοτερ με το κλαπε να αλλαζει η πορεια του καπνου σε φυσικης ρωης
ετσι θα εχουμε ολα τα κατασκευαστικα υπερ της πελετοσομπας και την δυνατοστητα
να το δουλεψουμε και σε διακοπη ρευματος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλό θα ήταν να βρούμε μια απλή ξυλόσομπα πρώτα (για δοκιμές), - όρθια - και τετραγωνική - με τοίχους από πυρότουβλα ....όπου αυτή έχει ήδη σχάρα , και πιο κάτω να έχει και το συρτάρι για τις στάχτες,
Επάνω στην σχάρα για αρχή μπορούμε να βάλουμε μια μεταλλική σίτα ( αυτήν που κοσκινίζουμε άμμο ) για να μην πέφτουν τα πελετ κάτω

Στην συνέχεια θα πρέπει να τρυπήσουμε από κάπου το τοίχωμα για να περάσουμε τον σωλήνα για τον αέρα από το φουρφούρι, που θα σημαδεύει στο κέντρο της φωτιάς με τα πελετ. 
Αυτό είναι μια καλή αρχή - πάντως από τις πρόχειρες δοκιμές καύσης που έκανα "ζωντανά" με πέλετ , και ένας ανεμιστήρας από PC που είναι mA κάνει για την δουλειά μας -

----------


## -nikos-

να προτινω και κατι αλλο
με τα λευτα που θα δωσει καποιος για να φτιαξει σομπα πελετ 
με τα ιδια λευτα μπορει να φτιαξει κατασκευαστη πελετ 
σαν τις μηχανες κιμα ενα πραγμα .
αν συλεγουμε τα ροκανιδια απο ολους τους μαραγκους της περιωχης και τα 
μετατρεπουμε σε πελετ με 100ευρο τον τονο θα 
βγενει ενα σεβαστο εισοδημα .
πολτος-πελετοποιηση-ξηρανση-πακετοποιηση-πωληση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάντως εγώ αν ήμουν μαραγκός δεν θα σου το έδινα το πριονίδι ... γιατί και αυτοί θα έχουν καταλάβει πλέον γιατί το θέλεις το πριονίδι ... και θα το κρατήσουν για την πάρτη τους , καθώς πλέον θα έχουν καταλάβει και την αξία που έχει από εδώ και μπρος το πριονίδι που πετούσαν μέχρι τώρα  :Tongue2: 
Γιαυτό φτιάξε και μια μηχανή που να βγάζει πριονίδι πρώτα από κλαδιά κτλ
Παροιμία : Ο λύκος σαν πεινάσει .... δουλεύει μόνος του ...και ποτέ συνεταιρικά !!

----------


## katmadas

Η σιτα δεν πρεπει να ειναι για αμμο αλλα με μεγαλες τρυπες σιδερια τοσες ωστε να μην χωραν να περασουν τα πελετ.
Αυτο γιατι η σταχτη οσο περνα η ωρα συμπικνωνεται και δεν θα χωραει να περασει.
Το φουρφουρι μπορει να κανει την αναποδη δουλεια δηλαδη να το βαλεις στην εξοδο των καυσαεριων και να ρουφαει αερα.
Ετσι με ενα σωληνα απο εξω που θα καταλυγει στο κεντρο της φωτιας και το φουρφουρι τοποθετιμενο στην εξοδο(μπουρι) εχουμε με ενα σμπαρο δυο τριγωνια.
Και τα καυσαερια φευγουν γρηγορα για να μην μπουκωνει η σομπα και η καυση γινεται απο την εισαγωγη οξυγονου.

Οσο για την τροφοδοσια των πελετ χρειαζεται ενας κινητηρας που θα κανει ενα βημα  στον κοχλια καθε τοσο(αναλογα με την φωτια που θες).Δεν χρειαζεται να παρακολουθει αν εχει πελετ στην φωτια η οχι.Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι κολυσες σαυτο το σημειο.Υπαρχουν πιο σημαντικοι παραγωντες και ο πιο σημαντικος ειναι η εισαγωγη φρεσκου αερα και η εγκαιρη εξαγωγη των καυσαεριων!

----------


## γιωρυος

το ανεμιστηρακη του *π σι κανει, και πρεπει να φυσα με σωλινακι πανω στο πελλετ δεν κανει και φασαρια αυτο, στο μπουρι δεν χρειαζετε ειναι ανωφελο κανει κυκλονα μονο.
οσο μικρη και να ειναι η τρυπα τησ σιτας δεν βουλωνει ευκολα γιατι τα διωχνει ο αερασ . τομονο προβλημα ειναι ενα κλαπετο να ανοιγει να πεφτει πελλετ


φανη *1 μοτερ μονο να βαζει αερα φτανει

----------


## katmadas

> το ανεμιστηρακη του *π σι κανει, και πρεπει να φυσα με σωλινακι πανω στο πελλετ δεν κανει και φασαρια αυτο, στο μπουρι δεν χρειαζετε ειναι ανωφελο κανει κυκλονα μονο.
> οσο μικρη και να ειναι η τρυπα τησ σιτας δεν βουλωνει ευκολα γιατι τα διωχνει ο αερασ . τομονο προβλημα ειναι ενα κλαπετο να ανοιγει να πεφτει πελλετ
> 
> 
> φανη *1 μοτερ μονο να βαζει αερα φτανει



Οκ οπως νομιζεις για το φουρφουρι.Την γνωμη μου ηπα για πιο σωστη δουλεια.
Η σιτα βουλωνει.Το ξερω γιατι την αδειαζω καθε 2 μερες.Ειναι βεβαια και η ποιοτητα του πελετ.Παντως βουλωνει.
Και η λυση με κλαπετο για πελετ παντως και αυτη δεν μου κανει.Δεν νομιζω να εχεις ελεγχομενη ροη με το κλαπετο και επισης ειναι ευκολο στο να μπουκωνει η και να χαλαει!

----------


## γιωρυος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXn7o...eature=related

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXn7o...eature=related



 Αμάν ρε Γιώργο τι είναι αυτό που μας δείχνεις στο βίντεο? εσύ θα βάλεις φωτιά στα ταβάνια σου !  .... Είπαμε ξεκινάμε μαλακά (όχι λέβητες ) ... αλλά απλές σομπούλες της Γιαγιάς ... απλά και χαλαράααα. :Tongue2:

----------


## γιωρυος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbvZygcKzSs&NR=1
κανε αυτο ,*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbvZygcKzSs&NR=1
> κανε αυτο ,*



 Μην γελάς καθόλου !!... είναι ότι καλύτερο για να το "χώσουμε " μέσα σε σόμπα. Βέβαια θα προτιμούσα αντί για στρόγγυλο τενεκέ (Επειδή είδα στην συνέχεια του βίντεο ότι έπεσε πολύ πέλετ ...που είναι με φυσική κυκλοφορία ανάλογα πόσο πέλετ καίγεται) . Να γίνει με τετράγωνη σιδηροδοκό "χαμηλόπατη" .... και επίσης πιο στενό κάθετο στόμιο για την φυσική εισαγωγή του πέλετ. Παιδιά εδώ το μυστικό της επιτυχίας !  Ροοστάτης και ανεμιστήρας για ρύθμιση στροφών αέρα - θερμοκρασίας ! Τέλειο

----------


## γιωρυος

ροοστατη για ανεμιστηρα *ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΤΙΚΑ.
40+40 στρατζα *με εσωτερικη πεταλουδα για τη ροη του πελλετ .
ενα χωνι αποθηκη πελλετ να χωρα 4-5 κιλα *εισαι οκ τη βγαζεισ ολο το βραδυ απο τροφοδοσια
ενα λεκανακι μεταλικο χωρο καυσης να μην σκορπα το πελλετ και ο αερασ να σκαει
μεσα στο λεκανακι

----------


## katmadas

Πε παιδια δεν ηξερα οτι κανετε πλακα και εγω προσπαθουσα να πω την αποψη μου.
Παντως αν μιλατε σοβαρα ειστε επικυνδινοι.





> Παιδιά εδώ το μυστικό της επιτυχίας !  Ροοστάτης και ανεμιστήρας για ρύθμιση στροφών αέρα - θερμοκρασίας ! Τέλειο



Ενοηται πως δεν ρυθμιζεις θερμοκρασια.Μην ξεχνας οτι το καυσιμο σου ειναι το πελετ.Η ποσοτητα που θα καιγεται σου ρυθμιζει την θερμοκρασια και οχι το ανεμιστιρακι.Μαρεσει που βρηκες και το μυστικο της επιτυχιας!





> ενα χωνι αποθηκη πελλετ να χωρα 4-5 κιλα *εισαι οκ τη βγαζεισ ολο το βραδυ απο τροφοδοσια



Αν νομιζεις οτι με ενα χωνι πανω απο την φωτια θα βγαλεις ολο το βραδυ γελιεσαι.Η θα συκωνεσαι 3 και λιγο να ξεμπουκωνεις το χωνι η θα παρεις φωτια.

Ημαρτον δηλαδη δεν εχετε δει ποτε να λειτουργει κατι με ελαχιστες προδιαγραφες?

----------


## Danza

Ωραία, και γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι σαν τζάκι μέσα στο σπίτι με ένα μπουρί να βγάζει την κάπνα έξω? Ή μια απλή ξυλόσομπα της γιαγιάς?

Πετάς μέσα τα πελλετ και τελείωσε το θέμα, γιατί κάθεστε και αναλώνεστε για καυστήρες και άλλα τέτοια περίεργα δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αφού ο σκοπός μας είναι θέρμανση χωρίς να χρησιμοποιηούμε την ΔΕΗ.........

----------


## katmadas

> Ωραία, και γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι σαν τζάκι μέσα στο σπίτι με ένα μπουρί να βγάζει την κάπνα έξω? Ή μια απλή ξυλόσομπα της γιαγιάς?
> 
> Πετάς μέσα τα πελλετ και τελείωσε το θέμα, γιατί κάθεστε και αναλώνεστε για καυστήρες και άλλα τέτοια περίεργα δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αφού ο σκοπός μας είναι θέρμανση χωρίς να χρησιμοποιηούμε την ΔΕΗ.........




Την απαντηση την εδωσε ο κυριακιδης στο ##36

----------


## γιωρυος

> Πε παιδια δεν ηξερα οτι κανετε πλακα και εγω προσπαθουσα να πω την αποψη μου.
> Παντως αν μιλατε σοβαρα ειστε επικυνδινοι.
> 
> 
> 
> Ενοηται πως δεν ρυθμιζεις θερμοκρασια.Μην ξεχνας οτι το καυσιμο σου ειναι το πελετ.Η ποσοτητα που θα καιγεται σου ρυθμιζει την θερμοκρασια και οχι το ανεμιστιρακι.Μαρεσει που βρηκες και το μυστικο της επιτυχιας!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



για ονομα *του θεου ωρε Φανη ειναι δυνατον να βαλουμε το χωνι με το πελλετ μεσα στην *εστια με την φωτια, ειπαμε *ωρε αδερφε οχι και ετσι

----------


## katmadas

> για ονομα *του θεου ωρε Φανη ειναι δυνατον να βαλουμε το χωνι με το πελλετ μεσα στην *εστια με την φωτια, ειπαμε *ωρε αδερφε οχι και ετσι



Ωραιος ο Γιωργος!

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.bradleyburner.com/faq.php#7

μια καλή ιδέα για χρήση pellet σε απλά τζάκια και σόμπες ξύλων...

----------

γιωρυος (02-12-11)

----------


## γιωρυος

> http://www.bradleyburner.com/faq.php#7
> 
> μια καλή ιδέα για χρήση pellet σε απλά τζάκια και σόμπες ξύλων...




* θα το φτιαξω *κωστακη να το δουμε και στην πραξη

----------


## taxideytis

για σόμπα η για τζάκι; Πόσο πάχους σιδερογωνιά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις;
(Το Κωστακη χαιδευτικό ήταν; :Rolleyes: )

----------


## γιωρυος

> για σόμπα η για τζάκι;TZAKI !! Πόσο πάχους σιδερογωνιά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις;
> * ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ 40 =40 ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΕΡΑ(Το Κωστακη χαιδευτικό ήταν;)



*ΟΥΙ :Wink:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και αυτό δεν είναι άσχημοΣύστημα πελετ.JPG

----------


## katmadas

> Και αυτό δεν είναι άσχημοΣύστημα πελετ.JPG



Ωραιο φαινετε.
Το μονο προβλημμα θα ειναι ο ανεφοδιαζμος.
Φανταζομαι οτι θα "χωνευουν" πολυ γρηγορα.

----------


## Master Sat

Παιδια ποια η αποδοση του πελετ σε σχεση με το ξυλο;
Kαι στο τελος τελος ποιο το κερδος;;;

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Παιδια ποια η αποδοση του πελετ σε σχεση με το ξυλο;
> Kαι στο τελος τελος ποιο το κερδος;;;



Ίδια απόδοση και θεωρητικά έχει τη μίση από το πετρέλαιο! δηλαδή 3500 θερμίδες ανά κιλό! (πετρέλαιο 7000 ανά λίτρο, περίπου 840 γραμμάρια)

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.pixmania-pro.gr/gr/gr/092...%82-81556.html

χειροκίνητη πρέσσα για μπριγκέτα χαρτιού και άλλων υλικών, εδώ στην Ελλάδα...

----------


## γιωρυος

μιχαλη καλο εργαλειο για σομπα πελλετ,για τζακι δεν κανει το ειχα φτιαξει πετα σταχτυ θελει πολυ πολυ χαμιλεσ στροφεσ

----------


## γιωρυος

HNI_0001.JPG
τι διαολο τοσα μαστορια εχουμε εδω δεν ξερει κανεισ να μας φτιαξει ενα ηλεκτρονικο κλαπε ???

----------


## katmadas

Γιωργο νομιζω οτι δεν θα εχεις σωστο αποτελεσμα με φυσικη ροη!Το ποιο πιθανο ειναι καθε 3 και λιγο να το ξεβουλωνεις.

Σιγουρα με μικρο κοχλια θα εχεις το αποτελεμα που θες ακριβως καθως και την σωστη τροφοδοτιση πελλετ(σιγα σιγα 2 ,3 σε καθε βημα του κινητηρα)

Με λιγα λογια:σομπα.JPG

----------


## γιωρυος

kalo  fanh :Wink:

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Σίγουρα ατέρμονα θέλεις αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει και το ανάλογο κλαπεδάκι ή ότι άλλο έτσι ώστε να μην επιτρέπει τον αέρα να βγαίνει προς το σιλό τροφοδοσίας των πέλλετ και αφ' ετέρου να μην αφήσει τυχόν καρβουνάκι να προχωρήσει προς τα πίσω στο σιλό τροφοδοσίας και τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ζεσταθείς ανεξέλεγκτα!!!   Είχα δει μια κατασκευή αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το βίντεο.  Όταν τελειώσω με την πελλετομηχανή θα ασχοληθώ και με το θέμα της καύσης!

----------


## taxideytis

P1010378.jpgP1010376.jpgP1010377.jpg

η τελευταία μου προσπάθεια για ...κατασκευή μπριγκετων απο εφημερίδες...μέχρι στιγμής είδα οτι το χαρτί εκτος απο βρεγμένο πρέπει νάναι και ψιλοκομμένο...ανδευτήρα στον κουβά χρειάζομαι...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μιχαλη καλο εργαλειο για σομπα πελλετ,για τζακι δεν κανει το ειχα φτιαξει πετα σταχτυ θελει πολυ πολυ χαμιλεσ στροφεσ



Γιαυτό Γιώργο όπως ανέφερα και πριν , ένα ανεμιστηράκι PC λίγο μεγάλο είναι ότι πρέπει. και λίγο πασπάτεμα για μείωση στροφών και είναι ότι πρέπει.

Τροφοδοσία πέλετ.JPG

----------

γιωρυος (05-12-11)

----------


## briko

αυτή η λύση χρησιμοποιείτε
http://www.adtherm.gr/45BD2686.el.aspx
κάτι σαν το σχέδιο του katmadas

----------


## klik

Η φυσική ροή είναι επικίνδυνη (να επιστρέψει η φλόγα ή να μην μπορεί να σταματήσει ο καυστήρας αν χαλάσει το κλαπέτο).
Γι'αυτό μπαίνει μοτέρ που να ανεβάζει σε κάποιο ύψος και μετά με φυσική ροή λόγο βαρύτητας, μπαίνουν στον καυστήρα.

----------


## γιωρυος

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26076Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26077Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26078
> 
> η τελευταία μου προσπάθεια για ...κατασκευή μπριγκετων απο εφημερίδες...μέχρι στιγμής είδα οτι το χαρτί εκτος απο βρεγμένο πρέπει νάναι και ψιλοκομμένο...ανδευτήρα στον κουβά χρειάζομαι...





παρε μια φτεροτη απο δυναμο αυτοκινητου τροχισε λιγο τα πτεριγια προσαρμοσε αξονα και στο δραπανο κανεισ δουλεια  σου αφου μουλιασουν τα χαρτια 2-3 μερεσ τα λιωνεισ ευκολα με το δισκακι

----------


## γιωρυος

> Η φυσική ροή είναι επικίνδυνη (να επιστρέψει η φλόγα ή να μην μπορεί να σταματήσει ο καυστήρας αν χαλάσει το κλαπέτο).
> Γι'αυτό μπαίνει μοτέρ που να ανεβάζει σε κάποιο ύψος και μετά με φυσική ροή λόγο βαρύτητας, μπαίνουν στον καυστήρα.




πολυ δυσκολο φιλε κλικ να γυρισει μεσα στο καναλι του πελλετ γιατι ειναι  αγωγος με μηδενικο οξυγονο !!!

----------


## button

Δεν γίνεται να προσαρμόσουμε κάποιο μοτέρ να καταναλώνει λιγότερο η στην τρελή περίπτωση να έχουμε ανεμογεννήτρια η φωτοβολταϊκά με μπαταρίες για λειτουργίες καυστήρα μόνο

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> πολυ δυσκολο φιλε κλικ να γυρισει μεσα στο καναλι του πελλετ γιατι ειναι  αγωγος με μηδενικο οξυγονο !!!



  Από τη στιγμή που είναι με πόρτα μπορεί να ανεβάσει εσωτερικά μέσω της καμινάδας μεγαλύτερη πίεση (ψυχρό ρεύμα αέρα μέσα στη καμινάδα).  Τότε ο σωλήνας με τα πέλλετ και η αναμμένη εστία μπροστά θα κάνουν ότι γίνεται σ ένα αναμμένο τσιγάρο που φυσάς ανάποδα!!! Οι πιθανότητες είναι πολύ μεγάλες και τα θερμικά φορτία τόσα που θα προτιμήσεις να είχες βάλει 5 μοτέρ όχι 1!!!

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Δεν γίνεται να προσαρμόσουμε κάποιο μοτέρ να καταναλώνει λιγότερο η στην τρελή περίπτωση να έχουμε ανεμογεννήτρια η φωτοβολταϊκά με μπαταρίες για λειτουργίες καυστήρα μόνο



Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα 12 βολτο από καθαριστήρες με παλμικό έλεγχο στροφών για τα πέλλετ.  Όσο για τον αέρα καύσης πάλι 12 βολτο για τον αέρα μέσα στο χώρο αν έχεις και δεν είναι με φυσική ροή βάλε 220.  Αν κοπεί το ρεύμα να πέφτει σε μια κατάσταση ελάχιστης κατανάλωσης ίσα ίσα για να μη παγώσεις!! Τις ίδιες μπαταρίες τις φορτίζεις αν έχει ήλιο από Φ/Β, αν έχει αέρα από Α/Γ, και αν δεν έχει τίποτα από ΔΕΗ!

----------


## taxideytis

P1010391.jpgP1010390.jpg

Έκανα μια πρόχειρη δοκιμή με μερικές γωνιές dexion που βρήκα πρόχειρες. Η ποσότητα pellet είναι περίπου ένα κιλό, η τροφοδοσία δια χειρός και η διάρκεια κάυσης στο κιλό περίπου μισή ώρα σε αυτή την φλόγα. Θα επανέλθω...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> P1010391.jpgP1010390.jpg
> 
> Έκανα μια πρόχειρη δοκιμή με μερικές γωνιές dexion που βρήκα πρόχειρες. Η ποσότητα pellet είναι περίπου ένα κιλό, η τροφοδοσία δια χειρός και η διάρκεια κάυσης στο κιλό περίπου μισή ώρα σε αυτή την φλόγα. Θα επανέλθω...



Έχουμε και λέμε ... μισή ώρα 1 κιλό πέλετ . Στο 15 κιλο σακί πέλετ που έχει 4,20 ευρώ . Δικαιούσαι 7,5  ώρες ζεστασιάς την ημέρα 
Επί 30 μέρες τον μήνα , μας κάνει 4,20 ευρώ το σακί επί 30 μέρες = 126 ευρώ το μήνα . Επί 5 μήνες "χειμερίας" μας κάνει 630 ευρώ. 

Ακριβά είναι !! .... μήπως αν έπαιρνες μια μερσεντές και έβγαζες τους 5 μήνες με ζέστη από τον κινητήρα της μερσεντές ... θα συμφέρει καλύτερα?

----------


## taxideytis

Λάθος που τα μετράς όλα με το χρήμα...και το σακκί έχει 3,75 στα μέρη μου όχι 4,20...οπότε ξανακάνε υπολογισμούς...
αλλά πέρα απο αυτό απλά έκανα μια δοκιμή να δώ αν λειτουργεί...και λειτουργεί...
Αλλά δεν έιναι ευκολο κάθε μισή ώρα να ανοίγεις να ρίχνεις να κλείνεις και πάει λέγοντας...Το pellet έιναι για αυτόματη τροφοδοσία...πράγμα που δεν μπορώ να το κάνω σε κλειστό μαντεμένιο τζάκι...οπότε; Ξύλο...
Α εκεί δεν πληρώνω...πέρα απο τον χρόνο μου, την βενζίνα του αλυσοπρίονου, την βενζίνα του αυτοκινήτου, και τον κόπο κοπής φορτώματος, μεταφοράς,  ξεφορτώματος, τακτοποίησης μεταφοράς, επιλογής (σόμπα - τζάκι)...
άστα...

(ΥΣ...και οταν είμαι εκεί...το τζάκι κάιει χμμ...περίπου 12 με 16 ώρες...η στόφα 24...)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εντάξει το τζάκι είναι θέμα γοητείας . Αλλά νομίζω ότι θα έχεις σίγουρα ακουστά τις μπριγκέτες αν θυμάμαι καλά τις λένε . Είναι στρόγγυλα ξύλα σε μεγάλο μέγεθος και ότι πρέπει για το τζάκι σου. Για να "ξελασπώσεις" από το βάλε και συμπλήρωσε κτλ (συγκριτικά με τα κοκκίδια πέλετ)
Επίσης το στρόγγυλο ξύλο αν στοιβάξεις 2 - 3 . από μόνα τους θα δημιουργήσουν στο περίπου . αυτό το σύστημα Dexion που αναφέρεις. οπότε κάπως "τζάμπα " "λασπώνεις" με τα σωματίδια πέλετ.

----------


## PCMan

> Εντάξει το τζάκι είναι θέμα γοητείας . Αλλά νομίζω ότι θα έχεις σίγουρα ακουστά τις μπριγκέτες αν θυμάμαι καλά τις λένε . Είναι στρόγγυλα ξύλα σε μεγάλο μέγεθος και ότι πρέπει για το τζάκι σου. Για να "ξελασπώσεις" από το βάλε και συμπλήρωσε κτλ (συγκριτικά με τα κοκκίδια πέλετ)
> Επίσης το στρόγγυλο ξύλο αν στοιβάξεις 2 - 3 . από μόνα τους θα δημιουργήσουν στο περίπου . αυτό το σύστημα Dexion που αναφέρεις. οπότε κάπως "τζάμπα " "λασπώνεις" με τα σωματίδια πέλετ.



Πήραμε μπριγκέτα φέτος για δοκιμή. Μάπα τελείως. Και πανάκριβη και καίει την ίδια ώρα με το ξύλο. Ασε που αν καεί και σε καμιά ώρα διαλυθεί, δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου φλόγα.
Μάλλον και το πελλετ είναι το ίδιο και χειρότερο..
Στο τζάκι ξύλο παιδιά. Οτιδήποτε άλλο, είναι χειρότερο.

----------


## γιωρυος

Πελετομηχανη με 800ε!!!!!!!http://www.olx.gr/q/pellet/c-228

----------


## γιωρυος

> Πήραμε μπριγκέτα φέτος για δοκιμή. Μάπα τελείως. Και πανάκριβη και καίει την ίδια ώρα με το ξύλο. Ασε που αν καεί και σε καμιά ώρα διαλυθεί, δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου φλόγα.
> Μάλλον και το πελλετ είναι το ίδιο και χειρότερο..
> Στο τζάκι ξύλο παιδιά. Οτιδήποτε άλλο, είναι χειρότερο.



αμα εχεισ  μπρικετα τσαμπα κανει την καλυτερη ζεστη

----------


## PCMan

> αμα εχεισ  μπρικετα τσαμπα κανει την καλυτερη ζεστη



Σωστός αλλά λίγοι έχουν..

----------


## genesis

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία!
Πήραμε με έναν φίλο μου μερικά πακέτα μπρικέτα. Η μπρικέτες είναι δυσεύρετες στην Αθήνα - Πειραιά (προς το παρόν) οπότε μας βοήθησε ένα γνωστός από Θεσσαλονίκη και μας έστειλε 5 - 6 πακέτα για να δοκιμάσουμε.
Οι μπρικέτες που πήραμε ήταν μάλλον Ρουμανικής προέλευσης.

Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πολύ καλά.
Το τζάκι μου είναι σχετικά μικρό, ενεργειακό (κλειστού τύπου) και ζεσταίνει τον χώρο με φυσική κυκλοφορία του αέρα (χωρίς ανεμιστήρες). Η μπρικέτα καίγεται παράγοντας σαφώς περισσότερη θερμότητα από το ξύλο (συνήθως καίω δρυ ή ελιά ή οξιά) και μετά το αρχικό άναμμα για να κρατήσω μια σταθερή καύση έπρεπε να βάζω μία μπρικέτα κάθε 1 - 1,5 ώρες.
Κάθε μπρικέτα ζυγίζει περίπου 1kg.
Το καλό είναι ότι δεν έχεις να κάνεις με τους αστάθμητους παράγοντες που προκύπτουν από το μέγεθος, το είδος και την υγρασία του ξύλου.
Η ευκολία στην αποθήκευση είναι επίσης ένα πλεονέκτημα.
Η χαμηλή υγρασία της μπρικέτας είναι το βασικό πλεονέκτημα και κάνει την καύση εύκολη, προβλέψιμη και ελεγχόμενη.
Πάνω - κάτω τα ίδια συμπεράσματα έβγαλε και ο φίλος μου που έχει επίσης ενεργειακό τζάκι, νεώτερης τεχνολογίας και αρκετά μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα.Λοιπον εγω εχω εναν λεβητα που καιω ΞΥΛΑ τον οποιο τον εφτιαξα ΜΟΝΟΣ μου (κοστος 170e) με φυσικη ροη αερα τον οποιο τον εχω γυρω στα 7 χρονια και το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι,οτι τον εφτιαξα μικρο.Οχι απο θεμα ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗΣ αλλα απο θεμα τροφοδοσιας.Τελος παντων μου ζεστενει 120 τετραγωνικα με 2 με 3 καροτσια ξυλα τη μερα.Απλως αμα ειχα μεγαλυτερη χωρητηκοτητα ΞΥΛΩΝ θα εβαζα ενα κλαπετο που να δουλευει με τη θερμοκρασια ΛΕΒΗΤΑ.

----------


## katmadas

> Χαιρετω την παρεα.Λοιπον εγω εχω εναν λεβητα που καιω ΞΥΛΑ τον οποιο τον εφτιαξα ΜΟΝΟΣ μου (κοστος 170e) με φυσικη ροη αερα τον οποιο τον εχω γυρω στα 7 χρονια και το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι,οτι τον εφτιαξα μικρο.Οχι απο θεμα ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗΣ αλλα απο θεμα τροφοδοσιας.Τελος παντων μου ζεστενει 120 τετραγωνικα με 2 με 3 καροτσια ξυλα τη μερα.Απλως αμα ειχα μεγαλυτερη χωρητηκοτητα ΞΥΛΩΝ θα εβαζα ενα κλαπετο που να δουλευει με τη θερμοκρασια ΛΕΒΗΤΑ.



μπραβο φιλε!
κανα σχεδιακι παιζει?καμια φωτο ισως?

----------


## PCMan

> Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία!
> Πήραμε με έναν φίλο μου μερικά πακέτα μπρικέτα. Η μπρικέτες είναι δυσεύρετες στην Αθήνα - Πειραιά (προς το παρόν) οπότε μας βοήθησε ένα γνωστός από Θεσσαλονίκη και μας έστειλε 5 - 6 πακέτα για να δοκιμάσουμε.
> Οι μπρικέτες που πήραμε ήταν μάλλον Ρουμανικής προέλευσης.
> 
> Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πολύ καλά.
> Το τζάκι μου είναι σχετικά μικρό, ενεργειακό (κλειστού τύπου) και ζεσταίνει τον χώρο με φυσική κυκλοφορία του αέρα (χωρίς ανεμιστήρες). Η μπρικέτα καίγεται παράγοντας σαφώς περισσότερη θερμότητα από το ξύλο (συνήθως καίω δρυ ή ελιά ή οξιά) και μετά το αρχικό άναμμα για να κρατήσω μια σταθερή καύση έπρεπε να βάζω μία μπρικέτα κάθε 1 - 1,5 ώρες.
> Κάθε μπρικέτα ζυγίζει περίπου 1kg.
> Το καλό είναι ότι δεν έχεις να κάνεις με τους αστάθμητους παράγοντες που προκύπτουν από το μέγεθος, το είδος και την υγρασία του ξύλου.
> Η ευκολία στην αποθήκευση είναι επίσης ένα πλεονέκτημα.
> ...



1κιλό? Οι δικές μας είναι 5κιλά η μία

----------


## genesis

> 1κιλό? Οι δικές μας είναι 5κιλά η μία



Έχω ακούσει ότι βγαίνουν και σε "καδρόνια" των 3 μέτρων και κόβεις όσο θέλεις.
Πάντως αυτές που βρίσκω από ιστοσελίδες στο internet είναι σαν αυτές.
Το πακέτο των 8 τεμαχίων ζυγίζει περίπου 7,5 - 8kg.
brickets.jpg

----------


## micalis

Φιλε Φανη,χρονια πολλα να χαιρεσαι το ονομα σου (Σε καμια βδομαδα δηλαδη).Απλως εφτιαξα ενα χωρο να καινε τα ξυλα περιτυλιγμενο απο νερο και ο καπνος να φευγει μεσα απο τουμποσωληνες και αυτους μεσα στο νερο και ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ.Οταν τον εφτιαξα ξεκινησα με μικρες προσδοκιες (να ζεστενω δυο δωματια που διαβαζαν τα παιδια) .Ελλα ομως που ζεσταθηκε ΟΛΛΟ το σπιτι,εβαλα και μποιλερ.

----------


## katmadas

> Φιλε Φανη,χρονια πολλα να χαιρεσαι το ονομα σου (Σε καμια βδομαδα δηλαδη).Απλως εφτιαξα ενα χωρο να καινε τα ξυλα περιτυλιγμενο απο νερο και ο καπνος να φευγει μεσα απο τουμποσωληνες και αυτους μεσα στο νερο και ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ.Οταν τον εφτιαξα ξεκινησα με μικρες προσδοκιες (να ζεστενω δυο δωματια που διαβαζαν τα παιδια) .Ελλα ομως που ζεσταθηκε ΟΛΛΟ το σπιτι,εβαλα και μποιλερ.



Σωστος!

Τελικα μερικες φορες η διεξοδος σε καποιο προβλημμα ειναι ο πιο συντομος δρομος!
Δεν καταλαβα με τουσ τουμποσωληνες που καταληγουν στο νερο!

Απο καπνα πως πας?

----------


## button

απο που πήρες τις μπρικετες ? και πόσο πάνε σε κόστος ?? 

Εδω Λαγκαδά είχα δει ένα πακέτο 5-6 kg αν δεν κάνω λάθος το έχουν 7-8€ περίπου

----------


## PCMan

> απο που πήρες τις μπρικετες ? και πόσο πάνε σε κόστος ?? 
> 
> Εδω Λαγκαδά είχα δει ένα πακέτο 5-6 kg αν δεν κάνω λάθος το έχουν 7-8€ περίπου



Εδώ, σχεδόν όλα τα μαγαζιά που έχουν ξηλεία, έχουν, ακόμα και μαγαζιά που πουλάνε λέβητες έχουν.
5 κιλά 7€? Δηλαδή 1400€ ο τόνος?  :hahahha:  

Τα δικά μας είναι 5 κιλά το ένα, συσκευασμένα ανα τριάδες και πάει περίπου 250-300€ ο τόνος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας. και χρόνια πολλά ...
όσοι ψάχνονται για καλό αναλώσιμο ξυλείας πελετ . Και σαν καινούριος που είμαι με μια σόμπα πελετ που εγκατέστησα στο σπίτι μου . λάβετε και τα εξής διαπιστωμένα από εμένα. Για να ωφεληθούν οι περισσότεροι προς κοινό όφελος όλων μας.

1) Μην συγκρίνεται το υλικό του πελετ που αγοράζεται με βάση τα κιλά και το κόστος . Και αυτό επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι πολλές φορές το "φθηνότερο " και "περισσότερο" δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και στην διάρκεια της καύσης.!!!!

2) Έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι τώρα 4 διαφορετικές μάρκες πέλετ . και η κάθε μία μάρκα έχει διαφορές που "βγάζουν μάτια" . Και αυτό διότι η μια μάρκα π.χ. μου έβγαζε "ασταθή" και ανομοιόμορφη καύση στον θάλαμο και πολύ κάπνα που στις πρώτες ώρες μαύριζε κιόλας το τζάμι της σόμπας. και άλλες όχι . και επίσης άλλες μάρκες π.χ. καίγονταν γρηγορότερα από άλλες με τις ίδιες καιρικές συνθήκες . και χρόνους. 

3) Υπάρχουν κάποιες μάρκες πέλετ που διακρίνουμε "μέσα στο σακί " . εκτός τα κυλινδρικά και ομοιόμορφα πελετ. και πολλά που είναι σπασμένα σε κοντύτερο μάκρος σε σύγκριση με τα υπόλοιπα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν πρεσαρίστηκαν καλά από την "μηχανή του εργοστασίου" και παρατηρούμε στο υπόλοιπο μέρος του σακιού ποσότητες σκέτου πριονιδιού σαν χώμα !! περίπου στο 10%.

4) Από τα μέχρι στιγμής συμπεράσματα που έβγαλα με προσεκτικές παρατηρήσεις μου . διαπίστωσα ότι σε γενικές γραμμές τα καλά πελετ θα πρέπει να είναι καλά πρεσαρισμένα με τέτοιον τρόπο που "λέει ο λόγος" ... αν πιάσουμε στα χέρια μας κάποια από τα κυλινδράκια πέλετ θα πρέπει να μην σπάζουν εύκολα με την παραμικρή πίεση πάνω τους . και αν σπάζουν να μην αφήνουν σκόρπιο πριονίδι.

5) Να επιλέγουμε τα όσο δυνατόν "μακρύτερα οπτικά " πελετ που αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι και καλά πρεσαρισμένα.

6) Αποφυγή των "σκούρων προς το μαύρο σε χρωματισμό" πελετ 

Θα ανέφερα ευχαρίστως ποιες από τις παραπάνω μάρκες που δοκίμασα κατά καιρούς είναι οι πλέον "άχρηστες και ασύμφορες" .... μόνο και μόνο για να μην νομίζουν αυτοί οι "κατασκευαστές πελετ" ... αν θέλουν να λέγονται έτσι ... ότι είναι και φίρμες. Και να φροντίσουν να καταλάβουν ότι ο "καταναλωτής" δεν είναι βλάκας όπως τον περιμένουν. Και δεν αναφέρω τις συγκεκριμένες μάρκες για λόγους "δήθεν προπαγάνδας" ... Αρκεί και μόνο να το διαπιστώσετε και μόνοι σας από τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα και στην πράξη. Καλές επιλογές !!

----------


## katmadas

> Μην συγκρίνεται το υλικό του πελετ που αγοράζεται με βάση τα κιλά και το  κόστος . Και αυτό επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι πολλές φορές το "φθηνότερο "  και "περισσότερο" δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και στην διάρκεια της καύσης.!!!!



σωστο εδω!





> "ασταθή"  και ανομοιόμορφη καύση στον θάλαμο και πολύ κάπνα που στις πρώτες ώρες  μαύριζε κιόλας το τζάμι της σόμπας



Οταν καταλυξεις στο  πελετ που θα χρησιμοποιεις πρεπει να ρυθμισεις αναλογα και τη σομπα  σου!την τροφοδοσια των μοτερ!Η καπνα στην αρχη σημαινει οτι αρπαζει πιο  δυσκολα!το μαυρο τζαμι σημαινει οτι εχεισ ισως λαθος τοποθετημενα τα  μπουρια η ειναι μεγαλη η διαδρομη τους στο οριζοντιο!Σου συνηστω να  αναβεις την σομπα με προσαναμα θα καταλαβεις τι ενοω για την καπνα!





> Από τα μέχρι στιγμής συμπεράσματα που έβγαλα με προσεκτικές παρατηρήσεις  μου . διαπίστωσα ότι σε γενικές γραμμές τα καλά πελετ θα πρέπει να  είναι καλά πρεσαρισμένα με τέτοιον τρόπο που "λέει ο λόγος" ... αν  πιάσουμε στα χέρια μας κάποια από τα κυλινδράκια πέλετ θα πρέπει να μην  σπάζουν εύκολα με την παραμικρή πίεση πάνω τους . και αν σπάζουν να μην  αφήνουν σκόρπιο πριονίδι.



Τα ποιοτικα πελετ ειναι αυτα  που δεν εχουν πολυ υγρασια!Με περισοτερη υγρασια πελετ να ξερεις οτι  στην πρεσα βγαινουν μεγαλυτερα οποτε εισαι λαθος εδω!





> Να επιλέγουμε τα όσο δυνατόν "μακρύτερα οπτικά " πελετ που αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι και καλά πρεσαρισμένα.



Αν συνεχισεις να περνεις μακρια πελετ σιγουρα θα εχεις  προβλημα!Τα μακρια πελετ ειναι για καυστηρες!Ο μυλος της σομπας δεν  μπορει να παιρνει πελετ πανω απο συγκεκριμενα εκατοστα!Δες το μανουαλ  τις σομπας γιαυτο!Θα δεις οτι η φωτια συχνα πυκνα θα πεφτει επκινδυνα με  κνδυνο να σβησει!και τοτε να δεις καπνα και μαυρο τζαμι!





> Αποφυγή των "σκούρων προς το μαύρο σε χρωματισμό" πελετ



Εδω δεν εξηγεις τιποτα αλλα ετσι και αλιως σκεφτεσαι απο  την αρχη λαθος!Εγω δουλεψα σκουρο πελετ με φανταστηκα αποτελεσματα στην  θερμανση!

Αυτα και καλη χρονια με καλα μυαλα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και όμως το καλύτερο πελετ που έχω κατασταλάξει μέχρι στιγμής είναι αυτό το "μακρύ πελετ" που όπως λες . κάνει μόνο για καυστήρες.!!! Αλλά περιέργος λειτουργεί άψογα στην σόμπα !
Τώρα για το ότι "δεν μπορεί να παίρνει πάνω από συγκεκριμένα εκατοστά .... τα παίρνει και τα "σπάει" μια χαρά ο μύλος.

Όσο για υγρασία (λιγότερη και άρα καλύτερη)  .... από τα 4 προιόντα που δοκίμασα κανένα δεν είχε επάνω πιστοποιητικά DIN .... μόνο τα 2 έγραφαν ξεχωριστά στο ένα με το άλλο ... το ένα έγραφε κάτω από < 0.50 Τέφρα (στάχτη) και το άλλο (βουλγάρικο) < 6 - 8 % υγρασία. Έλα ντε που το πρώτο από τα δύο μου έβγαλε την χειρότερη τέφρα (όχι μόνο στάχτη ... αλλά και άκαυστο ξύλο !!) ... και το δεύτερο το (βουλγάρικο) με την χαμηλή υγρασία . μας φλόμωσε στην κάπνα !! Και τα 2 παραπάνω ήταν (καφετί σκούρα πελετ). Και εκτός αυτού τα "σκούρα πελετ" στην ομαλή λειτουργία καύσης πετάνε πολλές σπίθες ... κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει στα ανοιχτόχρωμα πελετ. Κατά πρώτον λόγον ... και δεύτερον τα σκούρα πελετ στην ομαλή λειτουργία καύσης έχουν ύψος φλόγας περίπου 30 πόντους από το "καμίνι" με οπτικά "ίχνη" στην άκρη της φλόγας τους κάπνας (και που να δείτε στην έξοδο του μπουριού) ... 

Δεν είμαι ειδικός στο αν παίζει ρόλο στην ποιότητα του πελετ ο χρωματισμός (αν και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το αποτέλεσμα ) αλλά νομίζω ότι το σκούρο πελετ πρέπει να είναι "φλούδες δέντρων" και δευτέρας διαλογής υλικό.

Ενώ τα ανοιχτόχρωμα στην ομαλή λειτουργία καύσης τους ... έχουν 10 εκατοστά ύψος φλόγας και "ζωηρή έντονη φλόγα " και οπτικά στην άκρη της φλόγας βγάζουν .... καθαρό οξυγόνο !! ... ότι πρέπει για της νοσηλευτικές μονάδες των ασθενών!!!  :Lol:  

Και μιλάμε (οι δοκιμές έγιναν πάνω στην ίδια ακριβώς σόμπα ) . και μάλιστα έχοντας άδεια την δεξαμενή καυσίμων . για να ρίχνω εγώ βήμα βήμα και κατά σειρά τα 4 διαφορετικά προιόντα ... στην κανονική λειτουργία καύσης . Ο νικητής ήταν τα ανοικτόχρωμα πελετ . Νικητής από κάθε άποψη .... είτε από άποψη σωστής φλόγας ... είτε από άποψη μείωσης σπίθας .... είτε από άποψη διάρκειας χρόνου καύσης ... είτε από άποψη κάπνας .... είτε από άποψη χρόνου διάρκειας "παύσης" και "επανεκκίνησης" της φλόγας . 

Αυτά για όσους ξέρουν να ...... ψάχνουν !!

----------


## arel

γεια σας...

γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχει κυκλοφορήσει, αν υπάρχει σόμπα pellet με σταχτοθήκη για να μην επιβάλλεται η αναρρόφηση της ;

----------


## antonis_p

Στην δουλειά έχουμε κάτι θηριώδεις ευκαλύπτους που θέλουμε να τους χαμηλώσουμε, για λόγους ασφαλείας.
Ψάχνοντας να βρούμε κάποιον να τους κόψει
καταλήξαμε σε κάποιον που τους κόβει χωρίς να μας χρεώσει
προκειμένου να πάρει τα ξύλα για να τα κάνει πέλλετ.
Το συγκεκριμένο ξύλο από όσο ξέρω είναι τελείως ακατάλληλο για καύση,
πόσο efficient να είναι ως πέλλετ;

----------


## katmadas

> γεια σας...
> 
> γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχει κυκλοφορήσει, αν υπάρχει σόμπα pellet με σταχτοθήκη για να μην επιβάλλεται η αναρρόφηση της ;



φιλε ολες εχουνε.
Τωρα μια σκουπα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει καθως η σταχτη παει και σε αλλα σημεια εκτος της σταχτοθηκης.

----------


## katmadas

> Στην δουλειά έχουμε κάτι θηριώδεις ευκαλύπτους που θέλουμε να τους χαμηλώσουμε, για λόγους ασφαλείας.
> Ψάχνοντας να βρούμε κάποιον να τους κόψει
> καταλήξαμε σε κάποιον που τους κόβει χωρίς να μας χρεώσει
> προκειμένου να πάρει τα ξύλα για να τα κάνει πέλλετ.
> Το συγκεκριμένο ξύλο από όσο ξέρω είναι τελείως ακατάλληλο για καύση,
> πόσο efficient να είναι ως πέλλετ;



δεν ξερω αλλα μπορει να τα ανακατευει με αλλα πριονιδια...

----------

